# Roo or hen?



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Was supposed to be a hen, but I'm beginning to wonder!! First chickens for me so looking for answers! No crowing yet & the toes look like a hens. Any help would be appreciated! 17 weeks old


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd say rooster.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say hen. Can we get a foot pic to see if there are spurs? From these pics it doesn't seem like it.


----------



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I would say hen. Can we get a foot pic to see if there are spurs? From these pics it doesn't seem like it.


Very small nodules on the legs, no bigger than my murans feet. I'll get a close up tomorrow of the feet, hoping its a hen! Thx for the help


----------



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Small nodules in the legs, not much more & no bigger than my murans. I'll get a close up tomorrow, thx for the help! Hoping its a hen!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Roosterroosterrooster But a pretty boy!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hackle feathers look like roo, but could be a coloring trick. Are they as pointy as they look, or is the color on a rounded white background. Can't really see the saddle feathers, could you get us a side view, or maybe looking straight down on the back?


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

He loos similar I'm guessing roo


----------



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Feathers on the neck are rounded, look more pointed because of a transparent edge. Here are a few more pics! Thx 4 the help again!


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Spur bumps pretty small, I'm still feeling a little ambivalent. The saddle feathers (between wings and tail) are a dead giveaway, if those turn swordlike and point downward over the thighs and hips, then roo. If they are fully rounded, then probably a hen, except there are a couple of breeds where the roo is "hen-feathered". I can't tell from these.


----------



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Thx 4 the detective work! I'll keep my eye on "her" & see what happens! 17 weeks so I should know one way or the other soon!!


----------



## ozzyodog (Aug 3, 2013)

Lots if knowledgable people on this sight, my first chicks so its very helpful!


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Definitely a hen I have 2 roosters well used to 1 got killed by a fishercat  trust me!! You would KNOW if she was a roo her crown and spurs are not nearly big enough very pretty chicken though!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

ozzyodog said:


> Was supposed to be a hen, but I'm beginning to wonder!! First chickens for me so looking for answers! No crowing yet & the toes look like a hens. Any help would be appreciated! 17 weeks old


Looks like an obvious rooster.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Look at that tail! ROO!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me  handsome fellow to.


----------

